# screening test and on the way to matching :D any one else starting egg sharing



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

had aal my screening test done and have been tolde that are tryin to match me now so that we should beable to start in the next 8 to 10 weeks  cant belive its all actuley happening now and on the role . 

What stage is any one else on ?. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey there I too have just been matched and judged started the pill.Fingers crossed will be starting treatment in the next few weeks


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello I've been matched, have planning appt next week.
Tito can I ask what day of your cycle did you start the pill?

xxx


----------



## karentia (Mar 22, 2008)

hi ive been matched and im starting tx march 16th with my prospat injection


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

i was told to start on day 2 of AF and to call the clinic on day 14. Was told i will then probably stop taking the pill but we will take it from there


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

yay so were all starting really soon  good luck to all you ladys  xxxxx

getting excited now well apart from the nerves about needles lol xxxxxxxx

if you ladys dont mind me asking where will you all be dooin your treatment xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Tito  

Hey Rose Im haivng treatment at CRGW in Cardiff xxx

Hiya Karentia


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've just had last of bloods done and am awaiting letter from Gp....

All looking good to go though as soon as they come back ok  

Good luck to all you ladies


----------



## karentia (Mar 22, 2008)

hey im doing tx at crm london  hi staceyemma x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey am at lister


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Donna82, Rose, Tito, Karentia and Hoping  

how are we all this lovely morning?  

Can't wait til my planning appt next Weds!


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Morning Staceyemma and goodluck on Wed


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Tito can't wait to see whats to happen next!!! xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Staceyemma: hope all is well for you ?. i think iv herd of crgw in London i think lol xxxx I'm good thanks just gettin really frigate waiting for the blood test results to come back  i no there take 8 - 10 weeks and i only had them done on Monday but already I'm getting impatient lol xxxxx

Karentia: hope all is well ?. xxxx crm is one of the ones we looked at to befor we decided to go for London womens clinic xxxx 

Tito: hope all is well?.  i think iv herd of lista but haven't looked at it is it the one in London ?. xxxxxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

so far o good Rosie10 and yes its in Chelsea London


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like I'll be commencing the pill next weds at my appt the day my period
Is due.  Woo! Was worried that my period might be early or
I might not be in time this cycle but looks like I can start within 5 days..


Hi Stacey,
No can start it in first 5 days, so we’ll give you some from here don’t worry
See you next week
amanda


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi ladies!!  

I am just waiting on a phone call as to if I can start down reg on day 21 (31st March)     that I can!!

I am also at CRGW in Cardiff xx  

Hannah x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi all hope everyone is getting on well at the various stages iam attending my counsling appointment this thursday had all the tests everything is good so fingers crossed thurs they will say we can go ahead and start trying for a match for us im excited and nervous about thurs appointment just want to get started now im with liverpool womens hospital but most my treatment takes place with leighton hospital in crew exciting times luck and baby dust for all x


----------

